# quetion????



## vaggulas (Nov 7, 2006)

hallo everybody 
i have a question for emersed plants 

can i put emersed plants in my aquarium 
because i want to stop buing plants from the shops and i want to frow up my own plants


sorry about my english.........


----------



## aquariageek (May 27, 2006)

Vaggulas:

Welcome to APC !

If you are asking if you can put a plant, grown emersed, into a aquarium (submersed), the answer is yes. 

A lot of plants are grown emersed to sell anyways. Beware that some plants look different when growing emersed. When you submerse them they will grow just fine, but may look different.

I hope that answers your question!


----------



## redstrat (Apr 3, 2006)

I hope your talking about aquatic plants, normal terrestrial plants cannot grow submersed.


----------



## vaggulas (Nov 7, 2006)

yes i am talking about aquatic plants
thanc you very manch for your ansewers


i can put the emersed plants directly at my aquarium


----------

